
Army’s long-awaited Iraq war study finds Iran was the only winner - SeanBoocock
https://www.armytimes.com/news/your-army/2019/01/18/armys-long-awaited-iraq-war-study-finds-iran-was-the-only-winner-in-a-conflict-that-holds-many-lessons-for-future-wars/
======
edhowzerblack
The US did not invade Iraq during the first Gulf War specifically because they
knew it would upset the balance of power in the region such that it would
cause Iran to become more powerful. Unfortunately, our politicians and
military are prone to amnesia and are basically just sales reps for our
defense industry.

